# Specialized vs Trek what Contador says



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Taken from his tweet page...


Carlos Arribas/El País/November 15, 2009 - 

“They’re very good bicycles, quite a bit better than Trek, hahaha.” Alberto Contador jokes when talking about the contract that he signed yesterday with Specialized, a California bicycle firm with whom he will ride next season. At the same, he time takes the opportunity to slip in a reference to Trek, also an American bicycle on which he pedaled in recent years, and a brand which will be forever associated with Lance Armstrong, who will ride on a different team next year.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Interesting that he's signed a bike deal before signing a team deal. Here's the link. It really looks like he is staying with Astana for at least one more year, though Quick Step remain an outside possibility.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Think how much better he'd do if he rode a Pinarello ;-)


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I predict Conti ends up in a world of hurt at next year's tour. I imagine a Radio Shack-Saxo Bank alliance on at least a couple of stages.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

With the Astana drama and lack of heavy hitters (at least so far), I'd be surprised if Astana gets invited to a lot of the top tier competitions next year in favor of Lance's team instead.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

spade2you said:


> With the Astana drama and lack of heavy hitters (at least so far), I'd be surprised if Astana gets invited to a lot of the top tier competitions next year in favor of Lance's team instead.


I hope that's not the case. I really want to see a good Tour. Not having all the major players involved makes it a tad more scripted and boring.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

*Should I believe any of the artcle?*

"By creating an agreement with the brand that invented the mountain bike," - HOW do people keep stating this stupidity? It makes me doubt the entire article.

Specialized may have been the first company to mass-produce a mountain bike, but that is a far cry from "inventing" it. Why is that so many people believe Specialized has invented so many things? Horst Link, Mountain bike, Brain, plush bike - just because they buy or steal other people's ideas and market it well does not make them inventors.


----------



## J Squiggles (Sep 24, 2007)

*Stay on target, Stay on target*



Jwiffle said:


> "By creating an agreement with the brand that invented the mountain bike," - HOW do people keep stating this stupidity? It makes me doubt the entire article.
> 
> Specialized may have been the first company to mass-produce a mountain bike, but that is a far cry from "inventing" it. Why is that so many people believe Specialized has invented so many things? Horst Link, Mountain bike, Brain, plush bike - just because they buy or steal other people's ideas and market it well does not make them inventors.


Wait, is this a "I hate Specialized" thread? I thought this thread was about Contador riding Specialized bikes next year.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

cydswipe said:


> I hope that's not the case. I really want to see a good Tour. Not having all the major players involved makes it a tad more scripted and boring.


I think WE would love to see that, but it's hard to say who will get the final invites. I think I recall while watching some TdF DVDs at home while putzing around on the trainer that Conti wasn't in the '08 TdF because Astana wasn't on the invite list. They'd be a fool not to invite Conti next year, but I wouldn't rule out some behind closed doors BS....especially if perhaps someone famous like Lance wouldn't ride next year if he were allowed in.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Do trek riders cry?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

J Squiggles said:


> Wait, is this a "I hate Specialized" thread? I thought this thread was about Contador riding Specialized bikes next year.


sorry. involuntary knee jerk. though I wouldn't be surprised when Contador wins a couple more TDFs on Specialized bikes that we start hearing all about how Specialized "invented" Contador - as if he hadn't won 4 previous grand tours on other bikes.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Specialized with 3 teams next year???? That's way too much.... The big companies will take all the smaller ones out of business...... Colnago was gone last year.... Now TIME.... Who's next?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

alex0220 said:


> Specialized with 3 teams next year???? That's way too much.... The big companies will take all the smaller ones out of business...... Colnago was gone last year.... Now TIME.... Who's next?


I wouldn't necessarily blame Specialized. They're aggressive. Companies like Bianchi and Colnago? Not so much, although Colnago now has 2 pro continental teams. Contracts are up, companies need to jump on them if they want that sort of publicity, although I've heard it's not always a money generating move to have a team or two.....


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Are Trek's good bikes??


(sorry ahead of time, Coolhand )


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Andrea138 said:


> Are Trek's good bikes??
> 
> 
> (sorry ahead of time, Coolhand )


I will let this one slide. . .


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Jwiffle said:


> "By creating an agreement with the brand that invented the mountain bike," - HOW do people keep stating this stupidity? It makes me doubt the entire article.
> 
> .



I thought that it was Gary Fisher that invented the MTB...err... I mean Trek.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> Are Trek's good bikes??
> 
> 
> (sorry ahead of time, Coolhand )


I knew this was coming


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

That's what she s... nevermind. I'd better not push my luck.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

alex0220 said:


> Specialized with 3 teams next year???? That's way too much.... The big companies will take all the smaller ones out of business...... Colnago was gone last year.... Now TIME.... Who's next?


Specialized had three teams this year.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Didn't LeMond ride a Huffy?


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

It's not about the bike. Just ask Juan Pelota.

Good for Specialized.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> Here's the link.


"November 15 - Alberto signs with Specialized, who will pay part of his salary at Astana"

I wonder who is actually in charge of this website.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

My only Specialized experience is with tires - both road and mountain. And they were were not good experiences. The mountain tires (Captain Control) tore like paper, and the road tires (Roubaix Pro) are notorius for bulge blowouts on hot pavement.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

rocco said:


> "November 15 - Alberto signs with Specialized, who will pay part of his salary at Astana"
> 
> I wonder who is actually in charge of this website.


I think it is a fan site. The official one is here.


----------



## EricN (Apr 9, 2009)

special guys make a nice single speed cross bike, the tri-cross singlecross! I am pretty sure that they invented singlespeeding so that all those guys up north can do it too....

Its a great bike though, but heavy! I see singlespeederz in my racing district with some light bikes and I can't figure out where they got invented at!!!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> That's what she s... nevermind. I'd better not push my luck.


hahaha


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

EricN said:


> special guys make a nice single speed cross bike, the tri-cross singlecross! I am pretty sure that they invented singlespeeding so that all those guys up north can do it too....
> 
> Its a great bike though, but heavy! I see singlespeederz in my racing district with some light bikes and I can't figure out where they got invented at!!!


Innovate or Die!!!!!!


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

His parting shot at Trek is kind of not cool even if it was in jest. Great he has a new deal with Specialized, but a simple thank you to Trek would've shown a bit more class... Granted its a Trek promo vid, but it appears the people at Trek really take pride in what they do and were very proud of having Contador on their machines...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bVUWkrhTAI


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Richard said:


> Didn't LeMond ride a Huffy?


OT but weren't LeMond's 'Huffys' built by Della Santa?


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

alex0220 said:


> Specialized with 3 teams next year???? That's way too much.... The big companies will take all the smaller ones out of business...... Colnago was gone last year.... Now TIME.... Who's next?


Look and Orbea


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

rollinrob said:


> Taken from his tweet page...
> 
> 
> Carlos Arribas/El País/November 15, 2009 -
> ...


Fixed 

EDIT:Specialized has reportedly signed Alberto Contador to ride its bikes during the 2010 season. The deal is said to be worth 700,000 euros ($1.04 million) for the 26-year-old Spaniard, currently ranked the world's No. 1 pro roadie. It's expected that Specialized will provide bikes to the entire Astana team if Contador continues to ride for the Kazakhstan-based squad. Astana's bike supplier has been Trek, which is shifting sponsorship to the new Lance Armstrong-led RadioShack team. Specialized also provides bikes to the top-level Quick Step and Saxo Bank teams.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

slegros said:


> OT but weren't LeMond's 'Huffys' built by Della Santa?



Serotta. There was a problem with the steel so many went out and got their own frames (Bob Roll went with De Rosa for instance) after a year.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks, oficial now.
Saxo Bank and Astana on Specialized
Quick Step on Eddy Merckx


----------



## Aquamarinos (Mar 27, 2008)

slegros said:


> His parting shot at Trek is kind of not cool even if it was in jest. Great he has a new deal with Specialized, but a simple thank you to Trek would've shown a bit more class... Granted its a Trek promo vid, but it appears the people at Trek really take pride in what they do and were very proud of having Contador on their machines...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bVUWkrhTAI


Doesn't sound like he is parting shot at Trek, quite the opposite....

"I want to start working immediately because this year’s going to be different, since I’m going to have new equipment, new kit and new bikes, which won’t be easy after being used to Trek for several years, because I’m very happy with all the technical sponsors that I’ve had and I’m very grateful to them. They’ve been with me during the greatest victories of my career, and that’s been very important.

Soon I’ll have to change many things and adapt to new ones, starting with the bike, but I’ll never forget the work that they’ve done for me. I hope that their memories of me are as good as mine are of them."
http://www.albertocontador.com/blog.php


----------



## Roadnoob (Feb 4, 2005)

*Quickstep gives the Specialized the middle finger...*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contadors-specialized-deal-a-factor-in-quick-step-switch


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

My bike is better than yours. My daddy can beat up your daddy.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

REALLY interesting quote for Merckx:

"Our bikes are top and can certainly stand alongside the other brands. But in cycling it is not like in the Formula 1, where the car makes the difference."

I suppose selling bikes isn't his #1 objective in life. Good to hear. Well, that, or he knows he was the greatest rider ever and would dominate no matter what bike he was on.

/looking forward to a Merckx TT bike.
//Tom Boonen riding a Merckx just seems so fitting.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

iliveonnitro said:


> .
> //Tom Boonen riding a Merckx just seems so fitting.


I bet Tommeke behaves now with uncle Eddy watching.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

davidka said:


> I bet Tommeke behaves now with uncle Eddy watching.


Agreed. That might be just what Mr. Boonen needed to get things back together.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

From the article:

"During the last Tour, in fact, Contador had to pay out of his own pocket for the wheels of the bicycle on which he won the time trial at Annecy, since, say his friends, the team’s best pair of wheels were reserved for the leader, Armstrong."


Ha!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

And personally I don't like Trek or Specialized much. But then I don't have a multi dollar contract.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

M-theory said:


> From the article:
> 
> "During the last Tour, in fact, Contador had to pay out of his own pocket for the wheels of the bicycle on which he won the time trial at Annecy, since, say his friends, the team’s best pair of wheels were reserved for the leader, Armstrong."
> 
> ...


sounds like not true!!!!! it is the reporter tryng to make a drama out of it!!!!


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

M-theory said:


> From the article:
> 
> "During the last Tour, in fact, Contador had to pay out of his own pocket for the wheels of the bicycle on which he won the time trial at Annecy, since, say his friends, the team’s best pair of wheels were reserved for the leader, Armstrong."
> 
> ...


Yeah that has to be the most retarded thing I've every heard.

Trek "Hey Albert here's your new ultra rare prototype time trial bike"

Albert "Thanks! Where the wheels?"

Trek "What?! Do we look like freaking Santa Claus?"


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

For some reason, I can see Trek trying to make sure Lance had the upper hand. With Lance having his new team, I'm surprised Trek didn't ditch Contador first. Kind of funny that Contador was called the new Lance....until Lance came out of retirement.


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

I own one of each but I can't figure out the names. If you make everything from kids bikes to Tarmac, shouldn't the name be "Generalized"? And just to be fair, I own a Trek too, but a trek is a long walk. What does that have to do with biking? Felts feel good, but I think Conti should ride a Giant because he's tall!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Hopefully this departure from Trek means a non-fugly kit next year!


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

ArmyStrong86 said:


> I own one of each but I can't figure out the names. If you make everything from kids bikes to Tarmac, shouldn't the name be "Generalized"? And just to be fair, I own a Trek too, but a trek is a long walk. What does that have to do with biking? Felts feel good, but I think Conti should ride a Giant because he's tall!


How bout he rides a Cube because he's a square.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Re. First MTB - Bianchi (for the Italian Army) during one of the world wars. 
Don't know, but suspect Fuji was also involved in the modern "rebirth" of the MTB.

Re. Trek vs Spesh - Have ridden both, storm in a teacup as IMHO they are about the same.


----------



## untoothedyouth (Jul 9, 2009)

I think Contador's comments were made just to screw with Lance. Pros win major races on all different brands of bikes and could care less what they are riding. The only people who that matters to is us. Once you get in that magical +$10,000 range the perfomance differences are almost none. All of their bikes are 15lbs on the dot and if any thing wears out or breaks they can just throw the part or the whole
bike away and replace it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*will be nice*



cbuchanan said:


> Agreed. That might be just what Mr. Boonen needed to get things back together.


to see some Merckx bikes back in the peloton
will be nicer seeing them win
will be cool that QS will rock the classics on EMs as it should be
Eddy will again reign


----------

